# Eagles



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah, I know there's a big bunch of you that think it's cool to diss the Eagles, but I just got tickets to take my daughters to see them in Vancouver in May, and we are all STOKED! Should be a great time for all to see!
-Mikey


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Eagles are awesome - I've been trying to learn a bunch of their songs lately. I had no idea they were touring again. Enjoy the show!


----------



## Mike A (Dec 30, 2009)

I am envious I tried to get tickets that supposedly went on sale at 10:00 PST today and at 1 minute after got a message there were none available. How dis you get tickets before they went on sale? I think Ticket Master is a big scam!
Mike


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i would love to see the eagles...but i have a hard time parting with 250 bux for ONE ticket...my wife and i both love them! just not that much!

i love how they play some of their individual solo material too...i'm got the farewell tour on dvd...they put n a great show!


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Mike A said:


> I am envious I tried to get tickets that supposedly went on sale at 10:00 PST today and at 1 minute after got a message there were none available. How dis you get tickets before they went on sale? I think Ticket Master is a big scam!
> Mike


I had noticed that there show was produced by LiveNation, so I emailed them to inquire about presales (I thought Rock 101 would have one, but they didn't). LiveNation emailed me back Friday morning with a password for the Friday preesale, and that's how I got them them. I have been promising my daughters for years that I would take them to see the Eagles if they ever came to Vancouver, and I now have that chance.
-Mikey


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Man, they are AWESOME live. One of the most awe inspiring concert moments I ever had was at exhibition stadium. It gave me chills to hear 40,000 people singing Lyin Eyes. AMAZING!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

IF you dont have it.....
Eagles Farewell tour I from Melbourne Australia concert DVD.
Double DVD, every known song by the Eagles.
Great sound, great production.
Youll see Strats, Teles, Les Pauls, great horn section and obviously fantastic vocals.
One of the best concert DVDs I have....


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

GTmaker said:


> IF you dont have it.....
> Eagles Farewell tour I from Melbourne Australia concert DVD.
> Double DVD, every known song by the Eagles.
> Great sound, great production.
> ...


I'll have to buy that DVD!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I miss Don Felder....

Swervin


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Swervin55 said:


> I miss Don Felder....
> 
> Swervin


Yeah, me too!
-Mikey


----------

